# تصميم مئذنة مسجد



## ABDULLA ZAKI (16 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
في الملفات المرفة مسقط افقي وواجهة لمأذنة مسجد والمأذنة موضوعة فوق بيت الدرج.....وارجو من الاخوة الافاضل مد يد العون في هذا التصميم.
ماهيه افضل طريقة انشائية لحل مثل هذه الحالة وكيفية حساب احمال الرياح عليها
في انتظاركم وجزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## almahweet (16 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخي علي الموضوع


----------



## 0yaz9 (16 فبراير 2009)

الله يسلم هالادين من زمان وانا انتظر هذا الموضوع


----------



## أبو الروش (17 فبراير 2009)

سؤال ممتاز ونأمل من الأساتذة الأفاضل 
المشاركة في البحث والمساعدة


----------



## رابح رابح (17 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود


----------



## ABDULLA ZAKI (19 فبراير 2009)

وانا ايضا اقول بأن موضوع تصميم المأذنة لم يطرح في المنتدي بشكل جيد ياريت الاخوة الافاضل اللي عنده فكرة او شرح ينزلو حتي يستفيد الجميع وهل تصميم الأذنة علي الرياح والزلازل نفس المباني العادية مع انه لو فرضنا ارتفاع المأذنة 30 والعرض 3.25 يعني 30/3.35 =8.9 يعني اكبر من5 
انتظر ردود الاخوة الافاضل


----------



## عاشق السهر (22 فبراير 2009)

تسلم على السؤال هذا وياريت من الأخوه الأفاضل ذو الخبره في هذا المجال بتزويدنا بالمعلومات مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير لهم


----------



## سامر عطار (22 فبراير 2009)

لقد قمت بتصميم العديد من المآذن بالطريقة التالية:
باستخدام برنامج ساب ومن المكتبة الجاهزة storage structures ثم من نافذة circular silo يمكن أن ترسم المئذنة بكل تفاصيلها الأساسية ثم تكمل رسمها باستخدام الأدوات الأخرى المتوفرة في برنامج ساب إذا كان هناك أجزاء لم تستط رسمها سابقا.
وبعد الرسم يمكن أن تكمل العمل على الساب أو إذا كنت متمرسا على الايتاب صدر الجملة إلى الاتوكاد ثم استوردها من الايتاب وأكمل العمل بشكل روتيني أي حدد ديافرامات عند كل منسوب وعرف حمولات الرياح والزلازل وحلل الجملة ثم صمم الجدران باعتبارها shear wall وشيك على قيم التسليح العرضي والرأسي عند كل منسوب
ويمكنك من الايتاب معرفة عزم الانقلاب وبالتالي التشييك على الانقلاب سيكون سهلا (بشكل يدوي) وإذا شئت بتصميم 
القاعدة ماعليك سوى أن ترسم حدود اللبشة عند منسوب المساند وتعيد التحليل الانشائي ثم تصدر الجملة إلى برنامج ساف وتحدد عامل رد فعل التربة وتقوم بالتصميم بشكل سريع ودقيق


----------



## ABDULLA ZAKI (17 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
انا الان انتهيت من المسجد وانشاء الله اريد البدء في الماذنة..لكن الماذنة طبعا مرتكزة علي سقف بيت الدرج هل عمل كمرات في السقف وازرع منها حوائط المأذنة او يفضل ازرع اعمدة.....وكيف تشك لعزم انقلاب في حالة كهذه هل علي القاعدة او علي سقف بيت الدرج ارجو المساعدة في تصميم هذا المسجد ولكم الاجر انشاء الله تعالي


----------



## eng: issa (17 مارس 2009)

*يسلمووووووووووووووووووووو*​


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (17 مارس 2009)

abdulla zaki قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> انا الان انتهيت من المسجد وانشاء الله اريد البدء في الماذنة..لكن الماذنة طبعا مرتكزة علي سقف بيت الدرج هل عمل كمرات في السقف وازرع منها حوائط المأذنة او يفضل ازرع اعمدة.....وكيف تشك لعزم انقلاب في حالة كهذه هل علي القاعدة او علي سقف بيت الدرج ارجو المساعدة في تصميم هذا المسجد ولكم الاجر انشاء الله تعالي


 
الزميل العزيز عبد الله :
اولاً لقد صممت عدة مساجد منها في سوريا و منها في دول الخليج و من خلال خبرتي البسيطة و فهمي لطرحك أستطيع أن أوجز بما يلي:
أولاً إذا كان بيت الدرج هو عبارة عن جدران مسلحة يجب أن يكون هناك تشاريك و تكوم المئذنة إما بأعمدة أو بنفس بيت الدرج في هذه الحالة يجب أن تحقق الإنقلاب على قاعدة بيت الدرج .
إذا أردت أن تضع جسور أسفل المئذنة فعليك أن تدرس هذه الجسور على أثر الفتل و أعتقد أن هذه الجسور سوف تكون كبيرة جداً و مع ذلك فإن تحقيق الانقلاب يجب أن يكون على القاعدة .
يمكن ان تعتبر حمولة الرياح الساكنة على المبنى هي 110كغ \م2 
و تصمم المئذنة إضافة للحمولات الأخرى 
دعائي لك بالتوفيق و جزاك الله خير

م.عبد الحكيم


----------



## ABDULLA ZAKI (18 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي المهندس عبدالحكيم بيت الدرج عبارة عن بلاطة مسنودة علي اعمدة والرسومات مرفقة ياريت تطلع عليها اعلاه وانشاء الله ساعمل كمرات في السقف وازرع منها حوائط المأذنة .مافهمته منك في هذه الحالة اعمل تشك عزم الانقلاب علي القاعدة وليس علي بلاطة السقف وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد علاونه (16 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا........................


----------



## eng.jaser (16 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك.


----------



## enghaythamkh (16 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله بالجميع ,,,,


----------



## م محسن (16 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

مرفق برنامج احمال الرياح على الماذن


----------



## eng.amani (16 يونيو 2009)

يعطيكم العافية ع الطرح المهم


----------



## Abo Fares (16 يونيو 2009)

مشاركات مهمة.. الله يعطيكم العافية جميـــعاً...

موضوع متعلق يمكن الاستفادة منه  

محاضرة حلــــوة.. (تأثير الرياح على المنشآت النحيفة).. 

لكم جميـــعاً تحيـــــاتي..


----------



## محمد الدمك (8 أغسطس 2009)

يارتت اتعرف على نماذج معماريه للقباب و ماذنة المساجد


----------



## المعلم اسعد (6 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

مشكووور على الموضوع المميز 

و لكن الماذنة المطلوبة مني بناؤها ليست موضوعة على بيت الدرج و لكنها قائمة في زاوية المسجد و منسوب الحفر لها 1.8 اما منسوب قواعد المسجد 1.5 و مطلوب مني درج دائري داخها و هي متعددة الطوابق و مختلفة القياسات 
تبدأ بالقاعدة الخرسانية الاساسية كبيرة الحجم ثم تتوالى بعدها باصغر و هكذا .
كيف استطيع حساب كميات كامل لها داخلي و خارجي ؟ 
ارجو الرد و مشكوريين .


----------



## mokh (6 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (6 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس حيدر علي (15 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اتمنى من الذين يلبون طلبات الغير ارفاق التصاميم الانشائيه والمعماريه لكيفيه تصميم المأذن 
لاننا نريد الاستفاده وباي كود ممكن


----------



## مهندس بيئي 2010 (15 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود*


----------



## عادل علي بن علي (15 أغسطس 2010)

متشكرين ...جدا..جدا


----------



## عادل علي بن علي (15 أغسطس 2010)

بس ما لقينا الرابط ...ولا شفنا شيء


----------



## سامح جورجى (5 سبتمبر 2010)

والله موضوع ميه ميه


----------



## civil devel (5 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورررر يسلموووو


----------



## ahmed arfa (7 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا" علي هذا الموضوع وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## منتصر عوض (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله الف خير *​


----------



## ايمن حسين (1 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود علام (1 مارس 2012)

شكرا على هذا الشرح و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسة رانيا مح (31 يوليو 2012)

thanks


----------



## asmaa91 (2 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم*

(( انا عندي سؤال لو سمحت ممكن تساعدني فيه انا حاليا اأصمم مأذنة و وصلت لعزم الانقلاب في ايتابس لكن ما بعرف اعمل حسابات يدوية لتشيك على العمق المطلوب للأساسات علما بأني خريجة جديدة من الجامعة ولا يوجد من يساعدني في التصميم ))) 



ابن تاشافين قال:


> لقد قمت بتصميم العديد من المآذن بالطريقة التالية:
> باستخدام برنامج ساب ومن المكتبة الجاهزة storage structures ثم من نافذة circular silo يمكن أن ترسم المئذنة بكل تفاصيلها الأساسية ثم تكمل رسمها باستخدام الأدوات الأخرى المتوفرة في برنامج ساب إذا كان هناك أجزاء لم تستط رسمها سابقا.
> وبعد الرسم يمكن أن تكمل العمل على الساب أو إذا كنت متمرسا على الايتاب صدر الجملة إلى الاتوكاد ثم استوردها من الايتاب وأكمل العمل بشكل روتيني أي حدد ديافرامات عند كل منسوب وعرف حمولات الرياح والزلازل وحلل الجملة ثم صمم الجدران باعتبارها shear wall وشيك على قيم التسليح العرضي والرأسي عند كل منسوب
> ويمكنك من الايتاب معرفة عزم الانقلاب وبالتالي التشييك على الانقلاب سيكون سهلا (بشكل يدوي) وإذا شئت بتصميم
> القاعدة ماعليك سوى أن ترسم حدود اللبشة عند منسوب المساند وتعيد التحليل الانشائي ثم تصدر الجملة إلى برنامج ساف وتحدد عامل رد فعل التربة وتقوم بالتصميم بشكل سريع ودقيق


----------



## ArSam (2 يناير 2013)

ملخص التدقيق على عزم الانقلاب هو:
* يتم تطبيق معادلة توازن العزوم للقوى المؤثرة على المأذنه وذلك حول نقطة تقع على طرف القاعدة المسلحة عند منسوب التأسيس.
* القوى القالبة عادة تكون القوى الأفقية مثلا من الرياح أو من الزلازل طبعا يختلف تطبيقها حسب ارتفاع المنارة وطبيعتها دائيرية امر مربعة ، وبالطبع بالنسبة للزلازل وزنها . 
* القوى المثبة للمنارة عادة تكون هي وزنها بالكامل بما فيها وزن قاعدتها المسلحة .
* ضمن معادلة التوازن ممكن حلها بمجهول هو عمق التأسيس. 
طبعا كي تكون المأذنه أمنة ضد الإنقلاب يلزم ان تكون قوى التثبيت اكبر من القوى القالبة بعامل امان وليكن مثلا 1.5 
هذا الكلام يعتبر ان المأذنة يتم تنفيذها مستقلة وبعيدة عن مبنى المسجد ، حيث دائما ينصح بانشائها بعمل فواصل انشائية وغير مرتبطة بمبنى المسجد لتستقل بالهبوط الذي عادة مايكون اعلى من هبوط قواعد المسجد لوحده.
في حالة ارتباط المأذنة بمبنى المسجد كأن انشأت من فوق السطح مثلا ففى هذه الحالة يكون الكلام له حالة خاصة تتوافق مع كل مسألة لوحدها، وفيها يفضل وينصح باستعمال مواد بناء خفيفة حيث التقدم العلمي الحديث لتعدد مواد البناء جعل هذا أمرا ميسرا.
* عادة يكون عمق التأسيس بين ثلاث الى اربعة امتار لمآذن تصل الى خمسة عشر متلاا مثلا وقاعدتها مربعة مثلا اربعة امتار 
* من المفيد ان نعلم بأنه يمكن زيادة وزن المأذنة يتعبأة الفراغ الذي يعلو القاعدة المسلحة في الحيز الوسطي بدبش قطع صخرية او تربة لغاية ارتفاع الأرض الطبيعية ...
سلام


----------



## asmaa91 (2 يناير 2013)

*رد*

أخي شكرا إلك عاللرد (انا المأذنة الي عم بصممها منفصلة عن المسجد و مربعة وصممتها ك حوائط وطول المأذنة 24 متر , حطيت عمق 3.5 ونص هل كافي ) و انا بالايتابس مفروض اني اخذ قصدك wind x and eqx اخذ القيمة لعزم الانقلاب ,و بعدين أعمل sum of moments about point on the ground level ? انا اسفة عالازعاج لكن محتاجة مساعدة شكرا


----------



## asmaa91 (2 يناير 2013)

انا بنتظر ردك 



ArSam قال:


> ملخص التدقيق على عزم الانقلاب هو:
> * يتم تطبيق معادلة توازن العزوم للقوى المؤثرة على المأذنه وذلك حول نقطة تقع على طرف القاعدة المسلحة عند منسوب التأسيس.
> * القوى القالبة عادة تكون القوى الأفقية مثلا من الرياح أو من الزلازل طبعا يختلف تطبيقها حسب ارتفاع المنارة وطبيعتها دائيرية امر مربعة ، وبالطبع بالنسبة للزلازل وزنها .
> * القوى المثبة للمنارة عادة تكون هي وزنها بالكامل بما فيها وزن قاعدتها المسلحة .
> ...


----------



## ArSam (2 يناير 2013)

مكان اخذ العزوم ليس عند الـــ Ground level ابدا بل هو كما قلت سابقا عند منسوب التأسيس وعند طرف القاعدة ، يعني تخيلي ان المنارة بكاملها موضوعة على الطاولة بمقياس مصغر وحاولت ان تقلبيها بقوة افقية ، نقطة الدوران هي ستكون عند طرف القاعدة ، ومن المفيد ايضا ان نعلم ايضا ان تواجد التربة حول المنارة يساعد على تثبيتها ايضا بقبول ضغط عكسي قد يمكن ادخاله في قوى التوازن .. 
اما العمق 3.5 كما تم ذكره فلا يمكن الاجابة بتأكيد صحته لانه يطلع من معادلات التوازن ويعتمد كما قلت على عدة عوامل ذكرتها اعلاه منها عرض المنارة ووزنها ...الخ


----------



## asmaa91 (2 يناير 2013)

شكرا لك عالمساعدة و يعطيك العافية يا رب ويجزيك الخير


----------



## ArSam (2 يناير 2013)

اتمنى لكم التوفيق.


----------



## ArSam (2 يناير 2013)

تذكرت انه يوجد ملف اكسل في المنتدى يساعد في حساب العزوم الناتجة من الرياح على المأذنة ، يمكن الحصول عليه بعمل بحث وتحميله فإنه مفيد،،


----------



## asmaa91 (2 يناير 2013)

بظن اني نزلت الملف بس ما عرفت عبي البيانات في للاسف


----------



## ArSam (2 يناير 2013)

هل من الممكن تزويدنا بوزن المأذنه وعرضها وابعاد القاعدة التي تم التوصل اليها ؟ واذا كان عرضها متغير فما هي ارتفاعات التغيير؟


----------



## ArSam (2 يناير 2013)

سوف افترض بعض الأرقام بشكل تقريبي ومبسط من جانبي لتسهيل الفكرة :
فرضت ان المأذنه مربعة بعرض ثلاث امتار حتى ارتفاع 24 متر نحسب وزنها فنجد انه بحدود 100 طن مع ثلاث امتار تحت الارض ، اما الرياح فنقدر انه يضغط بمقدار متساوي مع الارتفاع 75 كغ/م2 فتكون قوة المحصلة تساوي خمسة اطنان ونصف لنقل ستة والتي سوف تطبق على نصف ارتفاع المأذنه 12 متر ولنفرض ان ابعاد القاعدة مربعة 3.5 متر وسماكة خمسين سنتمترا فيكون وزن القاعدة 14.7 طن لنقل خمسة عشر طنا وبالتالي الوزن الاجمالي للمأذنه سيكون 115 طنا ،،،،، الآن لنأخذ عزوم التوازن حول نقطة الإنقلاب التي هي تقع عند منسوب التأسيس -3.5 متر وعلى وجه القاعدة الذي يبعد مقدار 1.75 عن مركز محور المنارة
نجد العزوم القالبة من الرياح هي 6 طن ضرب 15.5 متر تساوي 93 طنا . متر
والعزوم المثبتة هي 115 طنا ضرب 1.75 متر فتساوي 200 طنا . متر
بتقسميم العزم المثبت على القالب نجد عامل الأمان 2.15 
سلام للجميع


----------



## asmaa91 (3 يناير 2013)

الله يعطيك العافية هلأ بس بدي احكيلك انا مأذنة طولها 24 متر و تحت الأارض نزلت 3.5 متر وعندي ابعاد المأذنة 2.5 ب 2.5 متر هلا انا طلعت عزم الانقلاب من ايتابس و طلع معي بالنسبة للرياح بالاتجاه الأفقي طلع عندي صفر وهاد شي مش صح و بالنسبة للزلازل القيم الي طلعت اعلى قيمة واحد كيلو نيوتن بالمتر بس بدي أسألك تحت الأرض لازم أعمل القاعدة اكتر من 2.5 ب 2.5 و كيف ممكن احسن هلأ وانت كيف حسبت وزن المأنة ما عرفت كيف من وين جبت القيم


ArSam قال:


> سوف افترض بعض الأرقام بشكل تقريبي ومبسط من جانبي لتسهيل الفكرة :
> فرضت ان المأذنه مربعة بعرض ثلاث امتار حتى ارتفاع 24 متر نحسب وزنها فنجد انه بحدود 100 طن مع ثلاث امتار تحت الارض ، اما الرياح فنقدر انه يضغط بمقدار متساوي مع الارتفاع 75 كغ/م2 فتكون قوة المحصلة تساوي خمسة اطنان ونصف لنقل ستة والتي سوف تطبق على نصف ارتفاع المأذنه 12 متر ولنفرض ان ابعاد القاعدة مربعة 3.5 متر وسماكة خمسين سنتمترا فيكون وزن القاعدة 14.7 طن لنقل خمسة عشر طنا وبالتالي الوزن الاجمالي للمأذنه سيكون 115 طنا ،،،،، الآن لنأخذ عزوم التوازن حول نقطة الإنقلاب التي هي تقع عند منسوب التأسيس -3.5 متر وعلى وجه القاعدة الذي يبعد مقدار 1.75 عن مركز محور المنارة
> نجد العزوم القالبة من الرياح هي 6 طن ضرب 15.5 متر تساوي 93 طنا . متر
> والعزوم المثبتة هي 115 طنا ضرب 1.75 متر فتساوي 200 طنا . متر
> ...


----------



## asmaa91 (3 يناير 2013)

هاد ملف ايتابس للمأذنة لو سمحت تشيكلي عليه مشاهدة المرفق _____.rar


----------



## asmaa91 (3 يناير 2013)

انا انتظر ردك 



asmaa91 قال:


> الله يعطيك العافية هلأ بس بدي احكيلك انا مأذنة طولها 24 متر و تحت الأارض نزلت 3.5 متر وعندي ابعاد المأذنة 2.5 ب 2.5 متر هلا انا طلعت عزم الانقلاب من ايتابس و طلع معي بالنسبة للرياح بالاتجاه الأفقي طلع عندي صفر وهاد شي مش صح و بالنسبة للزلازل القيم الي طلعت اعلى قيمة واحد كيلو نيوتن بالمتر بس بدي أسألك تحت الأرض لازم أعمل القاعدة اكتر من 2.5 ب 2.5 و كيف ممكن احسن هلأ وانت كيف حسبت وزن المأنة ما عرفت كيف من وين جبت القيم


----------



## ArSam (3 يناير 2013)

جيد 
في مثالي التوضيحي لطريقة الحساب فرضت فيه عرض المأذنه ثلاث امتار ، وفرضت انها من جدران بلك اسمنتي سماكة 20سم ولايوجد فيها فتحات نوافذ تقلل من وزنها ، وبما انه الان علم لدينا عرض المأذنه بمترين ونصف فنعيد تصحيح وزن المأذنه بدون وزن القاعدة بشكل سريع 
2.5 في 4 في 27 متر في 320 كغ/م2 فسوف يصبح المجموع بحدود 86 طن بدلا من 100 طن وهذا كما قلت لبلك اسمنتي عشرين سم وبدون نوافذ ، 
وايضا يصبح عزم الانقلاب من الرياح على عرض مترين ونصف فيصبح كالتالي 

2.5 متر عرض المأذنه في 24 متر في 75 كغ/م2 = 4.5 طن قيمة قوة الرياح الإجمالية الأفقية في 15.5 ذراع العزوم = قيمة العزوم القالبة من الرياح فقط = 70 طن.م بدلا من 93 في السابق
لنفرض الآن ان القاعدة ابعادها ثلاث امتار ومربعة وسماكتها خمسين سم فنجد وزنها 10.8 طن تضاف لوزن المنارة 96.8 طن ولنعوض في معالة التوازن للعزوم عند ركن السفلي للقاعدة كما يلي:

96.8 في 1.5 تقسيم 70 نجد ان عامل الآمان ضد الانقلاب في حالة الرياح 2.07

للأسف الأيتابس غير متوفرا على جهازي لتدقيق ملف المعطيات.
قولك بان العزوم الناتجه من الرياح صفر غير منطقي ، قد يكون هناك بعض الخلل في ادخال المعطيات.
بخصوص القاعدة مقاسها بالطبع سيتحدد بعد انتهاء الحسابات الآمنــــة وايضا بعد معرفة تحمل التربة ايضا ، واتوقع ان لا تقل مقاساتها بل ويفضل ألا تقل عن ثلاث بثلاث متر بسماكة ستين سم.


----------



## asmaa91 (3 يناير 2013)

عنجد شكرا شكرا الله يعطيك الف عافية ويجزيك الخير يا رب ,, هلا انا اعتبر حسبت عزم الانقلاب باليد مش من برنامج و هيك بما انو عامل الامان 2 يعني انو 3 امتر تحت الارض حفر يعتبر كافي صح ؟ انا هيك ممكن ابعت هاي الحسابات للمهندس التخطيط ؟ تعتبر كافيى 


ArSam قال:


> جيد
> في مثالي التوضيحي لطريقة الحساب فرضت فيه عرض المأذنه ثلاث امتار ، وفرضت انها من جدران بلك اسمنتي سماكة 20سم ولايوجد فيها فتحات نوافذ تقلل من وزنها ، وبما انه الان علم لدينا عرض المأذنه بمترين ونصف فنعيد تصحيح وزن المأذنه بدون وزن القاعدة بشكل سريع
> 2.5 في 4 في 27 متر في 320 كغ/م2 فسوف يصبح المجموع بحدود 86 طن بدلا من 100 طن وهذا كما قلت لبلك اسمنتي عشرين سم وبدون نوافذ ،
> وايضا يصبح عزم الانقلاب من الرياح على عرض مترين ونصف فيصبح كالتالي
> ...


----------



## bassam alsayeg (3 يناير 2013)

القاعد raft found. تكون 6*6 م وبارتفاع 1 م وتسليج انج مع النشر كل 200ملم طبقتين 

هل من استفسار ؟ طبعا هذا الاساس لماذنة طول من 18م الى 23 م


----------



## asmaa91 (3 يناير 2013)

و بدي اسأل كمان انو depth تحت مستوى الأرض 3.5 متر يعني و القاعدة footing قصدك 3 متر في 3 متر و السماكة 60سم صح ؟ 


asmaa91 قال:


> عنجد شكرا شكرا الله يعطيك الف عافية ويجزيك الخير يا رب ,, هلا انا اعتبر حسبت عزم الانقلاب باليد مش من برنامج و هيك بما انو عامل الامان 2 يعني انو 3 امتر تحت الارض حفر يعتبر كافي صح ؟ انا هيك ممكن ابعت هاي الحسابات للمهندس التخطيط ؟ تعتبر كافيى


----------



## asmaa91 (3 يناير 2013)

مهندس أرسام انا انتظر ردك بخصوص اخر شي كتبتو لو سمحت 


asmaa91 قال:


> و بدي اسأل كمان انو depth تحت مستوى الأرض 3.5 متر يعني و القاعدة footing قصدك 3 متر في 3 متر و السماكة 60سم صح ؟


----------



## ArSam (3 يناير 2013)

انا قلت وبينت بالحسابات اليدوية المبسطه مع الفرضيات السريعة ضمنها لتشرح طريقة الحسابات ضد عزم الانقلاب الناتج فقط من الرياح ، وكانت النتيجة قاعدة مربعة مقاسها ثلاث امتار على عمق ثلاث ونصف متر بسماكة متوقعة لا تقل عن 60 سم ،،،،،،
اما التصميم النهائي فيلزم ان يكون آمنا ضد جميع القوى والأحمال الأخرى المتوقعه والتي تتناسب *مع بلد وموقع التنفيذ *مثال الزلازل ، جهد التربة الأمن ، طبيعة المباني والشبابيك في المنارة ، طبيعة وقرب المباني المجاورة ، منسوب المياه الجوفيه ،،، الخ 
بالمناسبة من الممكن أن تنفذ جدران المنارة خرسانة مسلحة سماكة 25 سم تبدأ من سطح القاعدة الى سطح الارض الطبيعية مع اربعة اعمدة خرسانية عند كل ركن من الأركان ومن ثم نصيحتيى ان يعبأ هذا الفراغ داخل المنارة حتى منسوب الأرض الطبيعية بمادة تزيد من وزن المنارة مثل الرمل او الردم او الدبش حجر صخر مع خرسانة عادية مثلا .....
ولا تنسى ان تسليح القاعدة التي اسماها بعض الاخوة اعلاه لبشة يجب ان يكون تسليح سفلي رقتين وعلوي رقتين


----------



## ahmedmoz (10 أبريل 2013)

يعنى حضرتك تقصد ان من سطح الارض ستنتهى الجدران الخرسانيه وهتكمل معايا اعمده مزروعه فى الاركان؟


----------



## محمد بديوى (22 أبريل 2014)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## engahmah1976 (22 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيكم شكررررررررررررررررررررررررا"


----------

